# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی هفتگی انجمن کنکور 18 ... (Hellion)

## Parniya

*هر هفته یکی از اعضا ( فعال ) رو یهویی! انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر هجدهم ...

*
*Hellion*
*

**


دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 



*

----------


## Saeed735

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ایشالا دندون پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟فقط زیاد میخنده وگرنه کار ضایعی ندیدم ازش...

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اره دوستای خوب و زیادی داره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه به هیچ وجه وقتی هست احساس راحتی دارم...از اینکه همش رو رواله 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟اینبار دیگه شوخی نیست واقعا منو...قبلا به شوخی میگفتم من ولی الان واقعا منم....حالا میخای از خودش بپرسین...داش پارسا خودت بگو...دروغ میگم؟؟؟؟؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟بیشتر روی درسش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟15 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) مرد وحشتناک 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اره ..باید زیادترم میشد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟همه ی ویژگیاش خوبه...خیلی با ادب و بامرامه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟عالیه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :هدیه ای در حدش ندارم...باید حضوری بدم بهش

17. ی ارزو واسش :امیدوارم نتیجه ی زحماتشو ببینه

18.ی نصیحت :توی پارک بهش گفتم...

*

----------


## par.rah

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشک/آرایشگر!+دلال

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ اسپم!

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ خیلی! منو که جذب کرد!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه باو.پسر خوبیه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ همرو!

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نمیدونم!در دقیقه ی اول 20 نفر! بعدش به دلیل جاذبه زیاد و کاهش انرژیش همه دفع میشن!!!

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ پسرا!

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) جلی یون!

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ آره

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ سیروس دین محمدی!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ ...

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه کمشه..من همین جا درخواست میکنم از مدیرا زیادش کنن

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ پسر خوبیه!  خوب کل کل میکنه و تیکه های قشنگی میندازه که اونم بعد از چند ساعت اسپم شناخته میشه و پاک میشه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ راضی کنندست!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : کتابی که در آینده خودم میخوام بنویسمش

17. ی ارزو واسش : عاقبت بخیری

18.ی نصیحت : همینطوری باش! 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟*

----------


## Lawyer

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
بچم میخواد دکتربشه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
تو تاپیک نظرسنجی برترین کاربر ضایش کردم(البته به نظر خودش)
+یه بارم جوگیر شد خداحافظی کرد از انجمن،به100تا کاربرم پیام دادفرداش اومد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
آره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه بابا بچه کم صحبتیهآخه اکثر بچه ها رومخن

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
مدیونی اگه غیر من کسیو دوست داشته باشی

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
روی قومیتش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
20نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
زیاد شیطون نیسپس باپسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
قلیون

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
پارسا هرروز یه سوسک میخوره ها!!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد عمم...توجه نکردم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
* :Y (630): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
اووووف!!!
من از تیر ماه 93 عضومم حرفه ای نشدم!!
از اسفند 93 عضوشده حرفه ایم شده!
اسپمر به این میگن!!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
کلا خوشم میاد ازش(قراره برم خاستگاریش)


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
آبیهعشقمه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
همین پستم زیادیشه

17. ی ارزو واسش :
به عشقش برسه
عشق داری ناقلا؟

18.ی نصیحت :
معتاد نت نشیا
نخیر گوش نمیده،باس بیای کمپ پیش خودم!!!*

----------


## mahdiehgr_M5R

:Y (673): 
اسپمم خودتونین :Yahoo (50): 

یه اعترافی کنم:خدایی تا امروز که تو این تاپیک نیومده بوده بودم فک میکردم دختری :Yahoo (4): 

جل الخالق به معجزه اعتقاد پیدا کردم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Un-known

*بر اساس اواتارت : 
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ بادیگارد !*  :Yahoo (99): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ پست های منو لایک نکردن*  :Yahoo (10): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟:-o چه سوال بیخودی سوال بدم خدمتون !ت بده !*  :Yahoo (21): * 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ یانه !*  :Yahoo (40): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ معلومه ! منو *  :Yahoo (50): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟روی عینکش البته روی موهاشم حساسه !*  :Y (572): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 
* :Yahoo (13): *استارتر نکنه با این سوالا میخوای بری خواستگاریش!؟  

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با پسرا ! البته امیدوارم : )) 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)    شئونات اخلاقی ! 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از ایناین کارتونا رو دیدید چطوری یهو داد میزنن (رفرنس به موش و گربه !) اگه سوسک و هلیون همو ببینن هر دو با هم داد میزنن ! و در میرن ! 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* :Yahoo (35): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (16): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ پ ن پ ! 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ والا ویژگی بدی که یادم نمیاد اما ویژگی خوبش مارک و مدل عینکشه که مورد علاقمه !   

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
من هنوز موندم چرا عکس اواتار و پروفایل اینقد فرق داره !!

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 
هدیه مخصوصه با احتیاط لطفا 
هولم نشو طبیعیه  

*

*فایل پیوست 37601*
*

17. ی ارزو واسش : انشاالله تو لباس ناظر انجمنی مدیر بخشی چیزی ببینمت !

18.ی نصیحت :
کمتر بیا تو سایت  
امیدوارم موفق باشی اقا پارسا 
 جوابا فقط یه شوخی بود  
از عینکتم عذر میخوام 

پ . ن :


اونی که گفت فقط دو دقیقه طول میکشه رو به من نشون بده 
*

 :Y (744):  :Y (721): 
 :Yahoo (20): *


*

----------


## ParsaYousefi

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

پزشک - مانکن 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

خدایی ندیدم ازش 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

yeAP !

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

NO!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

کسایی که بهش احترام بذارن ...


6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

رو اغتقاداتش 


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

22 نفر 


8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

همه ولی 80 درصد پسر 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

NIGGA 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

فک کنم این 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

جت لی 


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
:troll (23):

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

کمشه خیلی ...

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

از هیچیش - همه چیزش. 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

خوبه اجارش چنه ؟ 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :



17. ی ارزو واسش :

امیدوارم به ارزویش برسد !

18.ی نصیحت :

من اهل نصیحت نیستم 


موفق بد کوره 

*

----------


## Mr.Dr

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشک

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ کاری نکرده.

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نخیر

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ منو*  :Yahoo (76): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ اعقاداتش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه (فرقی نمیذاره)

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) آقای دکتر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از ایشون میترسه. ((این)) برای اشیاء هست و نه انسان! سوال اصلاح شود.

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ نمی دونم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (3): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بله قطعاً

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از هیچیش-از خودش

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*  :Yahoo (11): *

17. ی ارزو واسش : ایشالله به تک تک آرزوها و اهدافت برسی

18.ی نصیحت : در حدی نیستم که بخوام نصیحت کنم.
*

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ کلا متخصص میشه تو هر شغلی


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
هخخخ.یه بنده خدایی تایپیک زد گفت بارتبه چهل هزار کجا قبول میشم بعد با سام اومدن طرفو (...) کردن...البته بعدش یه حرکت اخلاقی زدن پاک کردن پستارو(ضایع نبود بامزه بود)
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ 
بعله که بوده
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ 
نه برعکس خیلی هم خوبه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ 
ای بابا یعنی واقعا نمیدونین؟؟؟(اگه فهمیدین به منم بگین)
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رو طراحای زیست شناسی؛ میگه خیلی نابغن اینقدر عمه شونو مورد لطف قرار ندین

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
والا نمیدونم فکر کنم نزدیک 18 تا


8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
از خداوند منان خواستارم که گزینه 2 درست باشه


9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
End مرام


10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
خیلی مفهومیه... هنوز تست نزدم ازین بخش


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد یکی از دوستام


12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آره باو...


14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
بی تعارف ویژگی بد هنوز ندیدم....خوبشم این که مثل اکثر کرد ها میشه روش حساب کرد ...بامعرفته


15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

گوگولی

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
بوس بوس...


17. ی ارزو واسش :
امیدوارم به قدرتی برسی که هیچ عامل خارجی نتونه سد راهت شه


18.ی نصیحت :




نصحیت که نه یه توصیه از سر رفاقت:

برای رسیدن به هدف منتظر نباش همه ی عوامل محیطی باهات همکاری کنن...

به یاد داشته باش این آدمان که شرایط رو بوجود میارن...اون افرادی که زاده ی شرایطن اصلا آدم نیستن گیاهن...

از حاشیه ها دوری کن... اگه اهدافت برات مهمن فقط با خودت خلوت کن و بعد به سمت موانع یورش ببر...

با بای...






*

----------


## Maede h

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟نمیتونم حدس بزنم

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟شاید

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟گاهی

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟دوستاشو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رو آواتارش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟10

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟بیشتر پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)مثبت نگر

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟هیشکدوم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد خودش

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟عوره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟شاید گاهی اوقات سطحی نگر باش (تا حدودوی ب نظرم اومده شاید اشتباه میکنم)-باهمه خوبه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟نظر خاصی ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :امتیاز میدم

17. ی ارزو واسش :به آرزو های خوبش برسه(آرزویی ک واس همه میگم)

18.ی نصیحت :*برای خواستت تلاش کن

----------


## laleh74

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ بهش میاد مهندس بشه..اما بخاطر رشتش رادیولوژیست

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ حرفای منشوری(البته مستقیم نگفته ها)

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه بیچاره بچه خوبیه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ احترام گذاشتن بهش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟  چون بچه باحالیه 21

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فک کنم واسش فرقی نداره..فقط شوخیاش با پسرا بیشتره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) دهقان خلافکار

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد پسر خالم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ به نظرم در حقش کم لطفی هم شده..چون فعاله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ تاحالا چیز بدی ازش ندیدم..از شوخیاش خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ فعلا نظری ندارم

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : تو تاپیک هدیه بهش هدیه گرون دادم که..فعلا همین گل

17. ی ارزو واسش : دلش نشکنه

18.ی نصیحت : از نصیحت خوشم نمیاد

*

----------


## misha

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟بهش میخوره در اینده شغل خوبی داشته باشه...

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نمیدونم ولی خیلی دوس دارم بدونم.

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟آره..اعتماد به نفس خوبی داره..

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟یه کوچولو تا حدودی که اونم بخاطر ویژگی پسربودنشه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟واقعا نمیدونم...

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟بازم نمیدونم...

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟2نفر...تازه اوناهم بعدش پشیمون میشن...

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟جرئت داره با دخترای سایت جور بشه..

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)؟مستراعتماد به سقف

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوسکخجالت نمیکشی بااون اواتارت از سوسک بترسی؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد یه پسر پروو...(باعرض معذرت نمیدونم چرا این به ذهنم رسید...)

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نه زیادیشه..خخخخ بزارینش کاربر انجمن..

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگی بدی نداره بچه خوبیه../پسر با ادبیه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟بدک نی ولی معنی نام کاربریشو دوس دارم بدونم..

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :یه چایی بخور خستگیت در بره

17. ی ارزو واسش :امیدوارم پزشکی قبول شه

18.ی نصیحت :نمیدونم...فقط امیدوارم سال کنکورتو چدی بگیری و اولین سال قبول شی


(امیدوارم از شوخی هام ناراحت نشده باشی..هرچند میدونم باجنبه ای*

----------


## Lara27

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  یه دکی مهربون و با سواد و باکلاس
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نمیدونم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟  بله خیلی زیاد
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اصلا
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم .فکر کنم همه رو یه اندازه دوست داره
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ همه
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ جفتش
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) پسر مودب
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ هیچ کدوم با هم دست میدن به نشانه دوستی
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد خودش
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ چون با همه دوسته
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره تا حدودی
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ همه ویژگی هاش خوبن . بد ندیدم
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه
16. یه هدیه بهش بده 


17. ی ارزو واسش :*
*برایت آرزو می کنم آرزوی کسی باشی که آرزویش را داری. 
18.ی نصیحت : من کی باشم که کسی رو نصیحت کنم




موفق و شاد باشی داداشی* :Y (507):

----------


## farshad7

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشکی تهران

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم ازش

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بله حتما چه جورم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمی دونم ولی با همه خوبه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ اعتقادات و مذهب

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 20 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ خوب معلومه دیگه دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) خوش عکس(قشنگ میفته)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ معلومه سوسکه میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ نمی دونم نخندید
 یاد مانکن ها

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله حتما

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ دوست خیلی خوبیه  ویژگی بدی نداره اهل شوخیه مثل خودم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*
* 
17. ی ارزو واسش :به هرچی میخاد برسه

18.ی نصیحت : نمی دونم اینو من از نظر سنی کوچیکترم*

----------


## sam-n

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشک میشه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
من ندیدم
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اره خیلی**
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم خودش باید بگه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟روی شهر و قومش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟28نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟با همه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)کرت گیبل

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از ایسوالتون خیلی تکراریه ...سوسک میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
عمو پورنگ
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ار**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟خداییش کلا خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :خصوصی میدم

17. ی ارزو واسش :
به ارزوهاش برسه
18.ی نصیحت :*

کمتر از اونم که بخوامبخوام پارسا رو نصیحت کنم

----------


## ali456

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پزشکی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نکرده

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟آره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟از جمله اندک کساییه که رو اعصابم نبوده هیچوقت

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم* :Yahoo (4): * 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رو اینکه طرفش خنگ باشه و قومیتش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) با مرام

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسک از پارسا .مگه میشه از سوسک بترسه**؟**
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
خودش فقط
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (83): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
آره .بیشترشم حقشه
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
از این که با مرامه .ندیدم ازش
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟قرمز بشه بهتره* :Yahoo (4): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
* :Y (454): *
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشالا به هدفت برسی
18.ی نصیحت :



*

----------


## Majesty

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشکی* :Yahoo (21): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟آهان...خخخ...وای خدا...اومدم یه سری نمره ی خالی بندی که همش 19 الی 20 بود وسط یه تاپیکی زدم و گفتم وای خدا چقدر نمره هام بده خلاصه از این لوس بازیا  داداشمون باور کرد...خیلی هم دلداری داد سر اینکه نمره هات خوبه و غصه نخور و این چیزا...وقتی بهش گفتم شوخی کردم و همه رو سرکار گذاشته بودم تا چند روز دلش پر بود...بعد از مدتی هم که با هم حرف زدیم گفت هنوز از دستت ناراحتم...داش پارسا حلال کن* *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بعله*  :Yahoo (3): *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اولاش آره...مخصوصا بعد از اون قضیه  ولی در کل نه...خیلی گله...دوسش دارم* :Yahoo (11): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟اووووووومممم!!!!سجاد رو @8MIT8*  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (35): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟1.اینکه سرکارش بذارن...2.رو عقایدش...

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟هر 20 نفر...

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟با پسرا...مخصوصا با سجاد...کانتر بازی میکنن 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) جیگر!!!!مدیونید اگه فکرتون سمت کلاه قرمزی بره!!!!!!!!!!* :Yahoo (21): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟اولش سوسک میترسه...یکم که آروم بشه میشینن باهم کانتر بازیمیکنن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟یاد یکی از رفیقام!!!این رفیقمون خیلی سلفی میگیره 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (390): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اوهوم

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگی بد؟!!!اووووم !!!به خاطر اون سوتی ای که داد...زودباور  ...ویژگی خوب هم که فکر کردننمیخواد...با جنبه...بی هیچ چشم داشتی لایک میکنه  با مرام 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوب 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :داداشم وقتی این سلفیارو میگیری یه لبخند هم بزن...حتی شده اینجوری!!!!زوری!!!این گیره هارو از یارو میگیرم میدم بهت* :Yahoo (76): 
*

17. ی ارزو واسش :موفقیت

18.ی نصیحت :* :Yahoo (21): 

*داداش میخواستم بخوابما...دیدم نوبت توئه اومدم* :Yahoo (11): *
*

----------


## Maximus

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  هر چی هست ؛ لباس سفید تنشه!!!

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ من که ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره ؛ دست همه رو از پشت بسته

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ از این سوالا دیگه نپرسی ها!!!!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ همه رو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ مسلما عقایدش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ فک کنم هنوز نفهمیدی ؛ میگم دست همه رو از پشت بسته

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  ژنرال 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسکای این دوره زمونه ؛ از هیشکی نمیترسن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد یه خواننده ای میفتم 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ صد در صد

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ تا حالا باهاش همسفر نشدم ؛ دقیق نمیتونم بگم 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نظر خاصی ندارم
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :  فعلا نمیدم ؛ شب دومادیش میدم

17. ی ارزو واسش :

اگر خوشبختی یک برگ است من درختی برایت آرزو میکنم !

اگر امید یک قطره است من دریا برایت آرزو میکنم !

اگر دوست برایت سرمایه است من خدا را برایت آرزو میکنم !


18.ی نصیحت : یه نفر اول باید منو نصیحت کنه*

----------


## saj8jad

*1.* *تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دکتر
**
2. ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**خب یادم نمیاد کار ضایعی کرده باشه ، بهشم نمیاد*  *ولی مثل خودم اسپم زیاد میده*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
3. فکر میکنی تو دوست یابی موفق بوده باشه؟
**آره والا 100%* 
*
4. کلا رو اعصابه یا نه؟
**نه نیستش*

*5. تو سایت کیو بیشتر از همه دوست داره؟
**الله اعلم*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
6. به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟
**روی عقاید و درس خوندنش و ...* 

*7. به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**با قاطعیت همه ی 20 نفر جذبش میشن*  :Yahoo (76): 
*
8. به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**هم با پسرا و هم با دخترا* 
*
9. بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**لقب ، خب به نظرم* *Mr.Parsa** بهش میاد*  :Yahoo (1): *...*
*
10. به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**سوسک ازش بیشتر میترسه ، اصلاً به کالبد شکافی سوسک بیچاره میپردازه* 

*11. شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی میندازه؟
**یاد یکی از دوستام* 

*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
**خب چون ارادت خاصی به این شکلک* *داره ، پس شبیه اینه*  *دیگه ...*

*13. به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**1000% ، داداشمون لایق بیشتر از ایناست ...*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
14. از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟ از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**خب دو دقیقه وایسا فک کنم*  :Y (463):  *، خب تو این مدتی که باهاش ارتباط داشتم ویژگی بدی ازش تا حالا خدا رو شکر ندیدم*  :Yahoo (94): 
*اما ، از ویژگی های خوبشم اینکه ، پسری کنجکاو ، خوشمزه ، مهربون و حالگیره ...* 
*
15. نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**عالیه و کم و کاستی هم نداره*  :Yahoo (1): * ...**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
**یه دونه هدیه کمه برا داداشی عزیزمون*  :Yahoo (1): *
یک کلام الله مجید متبرک از مشهدالرضا(ع) به همراه یک دسته گل زیبا و یک گوشی Sony Xperia Z3 Plus امیدوارم خوشش بیاد* *
*









*
17. ی آرزو واسش :
**خب بازم یه آرزو کمشه*  :Yahoo (4): * 
اول ؛ عاقبت به خیری و رستگاری در دنیا و آخرت ، دوم ؛ رسیدن به همه آرزوهای به حقی که داره*  :Yahoo (1): 
*
18. ی نصیحت :
**خب نیازی به نصیحت کردن نداره ، چون پسری هستش که گوش و چشمش تا حدودی از همه چیز پُره ...*  :Yahoo (4): *
*

----------


## M.javaddd

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ مشاور کنکور/بیزینس

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ هیچی

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره خیلی

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه اتفاقا با اعصابه!!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ تاپیک هایی که راجع به منابع هست

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ قطعا درس و کتاباش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟اولش 7 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فرقی نمیکنه

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) آدم اهل تحقیق و پرس و جویی هست.کنجکاو!!

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هیچی

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* 
 :Y (669):  :Y (669):  :Y (669): * 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ اره خداییش

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از همیشه در صحنه بودنش و این که مثل سمپادی ها رفتار میکنه خیلی خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :یه بوس

17. ی ارزو واسش : ایشالا دانشگاه تهران میبینمت

18.ی نصیحت :* کمتر بیا اینترنت

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  متخصص بیهوشی

**2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ انتخاب اواتار 

**3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟  100 درصد مگه شکی هم هست ؟
**
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ به هیچ وجه

**5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  داداش سجاد 8mit8

**6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ فکر میکنم به بی ملاحضگی و بی احترامی حساس باشه

**7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 5 نفر

**8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ پسرا

**9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) یک مغرور دوست داشتنی

**10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از این

**11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ اشکان دزاگه ( غرورش  )

**12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*
*13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ کمه لیاقتش بیشتر از ایناس

**14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ از اینکه خودشو ارزشمند میدونه خوشم میاد

**15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ عالیه

**16. یه هدیه بهش بده : واسش کتابامو پست کنم

**17. ی ارزو واسش : ایشالله دانشگاه بعد زن و بچه و بعد موفقیت های خیلی خیلی بزرگ نصیبت بشه

**18.ی نصیحت :  درس مهم تر از فورم کنکوره*

----------


## _Zari_

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ دکـــتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟  کار ضایع توسط پارسا؟؟؟ مگه داریم؟؟؟ مگه میشه؟؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بعله مطمعن مطمعنم

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اصلا...انقد بچه خوفیه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ نمیدونم از خودش بپرسین..چ سوالی والا

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ خانواده

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 10

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه خوبه با پسرا بیشتر

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) چو خیلی مهربونه لقبشم مهربون

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ مسلما سوسک از اون

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ پسر داییم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بعله...بیشتر از این درجه ام حقشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ خب ویژگی بد ازش ندیدم...ویژگی خوبشم اینه ک با همه جوره

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوفه ساده و خوبــ 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش : ان شالله ب همه آرزوهات برسی

18.ی نصیحت : برای آرزوهات همینطور مصمم برو جلو*

----------


## Mohammad.h

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ راستش تو شغل خاصی تصورش نمیکنم!
ولی امیدوارم دکتر شه! .... مدیریت هم بش میاد!

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ندیدم!
باشد ک او نیز سوتی های مرا ندید بگیرد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟اره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه خیل پسر گلیه انصافا!

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم!

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟:/ اینم نمیدونم!

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟11

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)واقعا با ادب و با شخصیته!

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودش!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟اره!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟بدی ندیدم! 
خوبیشم اینکه جنبش بالاس و...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ندارم! شخصیه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*
* 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
خوش بخت شی
18.ی نصیحت :
ندارم

*

----------


## sahar_s

شرمنده من تازه اومدم این جا اصلا نمیدونم این جا چ خبره چ برسه ب این که کاربرا را بشناسم :Yahoo (77):

----------


## amin278

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ داروساز

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ما که ندیدیم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ فکر میکنم!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه ابدا پسر خوبیه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ unknown (منظورم مدیر نیستا منظورم اینه که معلوم نیست**)*
*
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نحوه ی رفتار کردن و صحبت کردن 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟* 
*** 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ نیازمند بررسی بیشتر!!!

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) رکورد زن مطالعه(13 ساعت در روز اونم تابستان)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این سوسکو تحویل نمیگیره!!

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یکی از دوستان

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟***
* 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ yeah of course

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟کمی تا قسمتی رک هست

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ اوکیه !

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*
* 
17. ی ارزو واسش : اروزی سلامتی سرافرازی و خنده!*

----------


## Defne

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟منکه ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله حتما

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه بابا اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟باهمه رابطش خوبه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟رو اینکه کسی توهین نکنه (بصورت کلی)

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟چون خیلی خوش برخورد و خونگرمه همه جذبش میشن

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟باهمه 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)هِلی

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟کاریش نداره اونم محلش نمیده

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟DJ

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟بله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟مهربونه و خوش برخورده..ویژگی بد هم جدیدن زود واکنش منفی  تو بحث ها نشون میده قبلا خیلی خوب خودشو کنترل میکرد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :یه عکس نوشت قشنگ بهش تقدیم میکنم


17. ی ارزو واسش :ارزوی سلامتی و موفقیت

18.ی نصیحت :از نصیحت خوشم نمیاد فقط میگم بیشتر و بهتر ودقیق درس بخونه*

----------


## Bano.m

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟شغل مورد علاقشون

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟اواتار اخریه(یجوریه این اواتاره* :Yahoo (117): )*

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ تا جایی که میدونم همه رو دوست دارن...**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟خب با یکی دو برخورد نمیشه فهمید...

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟باید ببینم تا بگم....

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟فرقی نمیکنه...

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)اقای همیشه امتیاز ده...

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
به هم دیگه لبخند میزنن...
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودشون...

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (4): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بعله

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟اممم کلا پسر خوبین...

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :امتیاز میدم...* :Yahoo (1): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :ارزو میکنم به هدفشون برسن و تا وقتی زنده ان غم از دست دادن عزیزانشونو نبینن و همیشه شاد باشن ودر اخر هر ارزویی  دارن بهش برسن....

*

----------


## hasti-p

*نوبتی تویه ،راوسته خوت بگره خخخخخ







1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
دبیری زیست اون طورکه پیداس،بازاریاب اون طورکه من میبینم دی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم ،ولی دوستان اطلاع بدن بخندیم دورهم


3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
اره ماشالله همین طورپیش بره واسه خودش  معروف میشه 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه اصلا،فقط شبانیاددیگه انجمن مثبت ۱۸میشه به هنوزیه سال دیگه مونده ،به خودشم گفتم

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
این،بابایه خودپرستیه فقط خودشوخخخخخخ (شوخی)نمیدونم 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
نمیگم(الکی مثلا):-)

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
این سوال رواعصابه ،همکاران بردارن

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
استغفرالله 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
پسرشجاع (بهش میادنگونه!)
اون کارتونه بوددی 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هیچکدوم راحت ازکنارهم ردمیشن،تازه چاک سلامتی هم میکنن 


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
همون پسرشجاع دیگه

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
این خخخخ

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
ینی بیشترش میکنین ،بیشتربابا ،ببریدبالا

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
بچه خوفیه درکل می پسندم 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
وری نایس

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


خخخخ
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ایشالله به هرچی دوس داریوبه نفعته برسی(آمین)

*
*18.ی نصیحت :نمیگم نیستی فقط یادآوری میکنم پسرخوبی باش قدراونچه که داریوبدون:-)*

----------


## Lara27

up

----------


## A.Z

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟تحلیلگر مسائل اعتقادی(!)

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟تحلیل مسائل اعتقادی(!!)**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟گاهاً خیلی

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* *؟! شاید های 96(!)

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) پسرک روشن دل!(ببخشید روشن فکر...)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
هیچکدوم! به میگفت بروو حاجی...
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ این

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟**&

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد؟ بعدی

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :**





17. ی ارزو واسش :آرزو میکنم که به آرزوش برسه!!


    #صداقت 

*

----------


## Parloo

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

*تحلیل گر مسائل فرهنگی کشور
*
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

---

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

*Yes
*
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

*نـــه*

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

---

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

*به حاشیه رفتن
*
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

*19
*
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

*پسرا*

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

*پارسا هیل
*
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

*سوسک میترسه
*
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

*هری پاتر
*
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟



13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

*بله
*
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

*بد ؛ ---
خوب ؛ بامعرفت*

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

*خوب
*
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

دان کن
*Hellion - Bezar hame toro bad bedonan
*
17. ی ارزو واسش :

*سلامتی ، پول ، شادی
*
18.ی نصیحت :

*هیچوقت دروغ نگو

----------


## Lara27

up

----------

